# Can’t believe I never thought of this....



## HillbillyDeluxe

Watching the latest episode of Michigan out of doors. Guy says he makes these for his buddies. Costs 7 dollars.


----------



## ih772

I think they are in the icefishing improvements / tip and tricks thread.


----------



## HillbillyDeluxe

ih772 said:


> I think they are in the icefishing improvements / tip and tricks thread.


Oops didn’t know that. Sorry for the repost y’all.


----------



## Ronnie D

HillbillyDeluxe said:


> Watching the latest episode of Michigan out of doors. Guy says he makes these for his buddies. Costs 7 dollars.
> View attachment 634535


One good wind and bye-bye


----------



## murdermittenkid

If you’re going to make one you should put a bent coat hanger on the front for automatic hookset. Works good as a rod holder can serve two purposes


----------



## murdermittenkid

If it’s too windy that it won’t hold secure in the slush from cutting the hole you can drill a hole in it and secure it with a ice anchor


----------



## HillbillyDeluxe

I’d imagine putting a little weight in it would be easy also.


----------



## Scout 2

Ronnie D said:


> One good wind and bye-bye


Thats called ice trolling


----------



## sureshot006

HillbillyDeluxe said:


> I’d imagine putting a little weight in it would be easy also.


Yep. Just filling it with sand would work.


----------



## Petoskey

Home made jaw jackers are extremely popular here in MT on the bodies of water where you can have 6 lines. I’ve fished near some folks with them and they seem to do as well as a regular brand jawjacker. From what I’ve heard from those that have them, the key with the home made ones is dialing in the trigger mechanism just right. 

The down side with the home mades that I see would be they are rather bulky and don’t break down as good as the brand names. Would like to try to find a way to make them but make them collapsible.


----------



## Scout 2

There is a book that hasa lot of different things tomake for fishing. I was a 4H ;eder and I did woodshop. There was one in this book they wanted tomake using a mouse trap. It was just a board and on th eone end a pole holder mousse trap on th eother end. You set the pole in the holder and wroa the line over the trip on the mouse trap with th line laying over the part that kills mice. When they were all done I had them come to my place on Sat and they tried them out on the pond. I am thinking these are not going to work. Dam did they work kids had a blast


----------



## sfw1960

I've made one that uses a two foot hunk of 1-1/2” PVC but the other parts I fabbed with a 3D printer.
I'm sure I'll modify what I downloaded as I didn't design the parts - and already am considering changes.
I wouldn't add weight, rather just pop a hole and use an anchor...
I love jigging, but there's nothing wrong with a good dead stick!


----------



## birdshooter

Does your name have to be on one of these like a tip up or is it classified as a rod holder ?


----------



## sfw1960

Good question.
I'd say with a trigger mechanism, more than likely.
It's a little late or I'd text one of our DNR friends.
With a sharpie it's probably easier just to put your name on it than risk any trouble.
Though I must admit I have NEVER had any issue with ANY officer. ALL have been more than fair, friendly and generally helpful and in well over 30 years of hunting and fishing - I've never gotten any "hassle" as I've seen posted here.

Has the latest rules been posted online yet?

I'll try to get clarification!


----------



## ih772

HillbillyDeluxe said:


> Oops didn’t know that. Sorry for the repost y’all.


 No worries. It wasn't a criticism, more of a there are other versions of this type of rod holder in that thread. Someone could look at them and combine the best features and make their own improved version of it.


----------



## sfw1960

Hey Ian,
Long time... good idea to redesign and see what cooks up.
Hope all is well!


----------



## ibthetrout

murdermittenkid said:


> View attachment 634577
> If you’re going to make one you should put a bent coat hanger on the front for automatic hookset. Works good as a rod holder can serve two purposes


Nice Job! I was just looking at my hunk-o-wood version and this is way better. Going out tomorrow so now it looks like I gotta go to the hardware store! I have yet to catch anything on mine. You guys have any tips for me?


----------



## birdshooter

sfw1960 said:


> Good question.
> I'd say with a trigger mechanism, more than likely.
> It's a little late or I'd text one of our DNR friends.
> With a sharpie it's probably easier just to put your name on it than risk any trouble.
> Though I must admit I have NEVER had any issue with ANY officer. ALL have been more than fair, friendly and generally helpful and in well over 30 years of hunting and fishing - I've never gotten any "hassle" as I've seen posted here.
> 
> Has the latest rules been posted online yet
> 
> I'll try to get clarification!


Thank you I would like to know from a reliable source. You are right though simple to sharpie a DL # on it to be sure


----------



## Chessieman

I just yesterday spent the dollar to buy the sports card. This number is valid for life unless you have a change in address. Sure beats have your DL number all over the place.


----------



## murdermittenkid

Just sharpie my name on them and the duct tape flag on my rod. I blurred it out with my exceptional photoshop skills:coolgleam
I drilled holes in the end caps and put an elastic band through so I can pull the arms outage not lose them. Put an elastic hair tie on the shaft keeps the arms moving around. There about the size of a tip up folded up


----------

